# USA vs. Virgin Islands



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

V.I. starting in a zone and the US didn't jack up a 3!!!! Already 2 missed FT's :|


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

showtime Lebron!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Redd heating up. has like 15 points aready and the 1st qtr not even over.

LMAO at Amare hitting the ball underneath the basket. was a good try.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If there was ever any suspense in this game it's gone now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<pre>
# Players Min 2PM-A 3PPM-A FTM-A Pts Ast R F
15 Anthony, Carmelo 13 3 - 4 2 - 4 5 - 5 17 3 5 1
8 Redd, Michael 7 1 - 1 3 - 5 4 - 4 15 1 0 1
6 James, Lebron 11 3 - 3 0 - 0 0 - 0 6 3 1 0
10 Bryant, Kobe 8 0 - 1 1 - 1 2 - 2 5 3 0 3
13 Miller, Michael 6 1 - 2 1 - 3 0 - 0 5 0 0 0
7 Williams, Deron 8 2 - 2 0 - 0 0 - 0 4 1 1 2
4 Billups, Chauncey 7 0 - 0 1 - 1 0 - 0 3 1 0 0
5 Kidd, Jason 13 0 - 0 1 - 1 0 - 0 3 4 1 0
11 Howard, Dwight 10 0 - 2 0 - 0 3 - 6 3 0 4 2
12 Stoudemire, Amaré 9 1 - 1 0 - 0 1 - 2 3 1 1 1
14 Chandler, Tyson 3 1 - 1 0 - 0 0 - 0 2 0 1 2
9 Prince, Tayshaun 6 0 - 2 0 - 0 0 - 0 0 0 1 0
</pre>


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

Why is Dwight Howard still so raw offensively?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Can you people who have been saying the rest of the world has caught up to the USA for the past couple of years finally shut up? The only reason it seemed that the rest of the world 'caught up' with us is because we were so use to pounding everyone and the effort wasn't there. We also didn't have guys like Kobe and a couple 3 point shooters. We now have most of the elite guys, some outside shooters, some good coaching, and we actually are caring about winning this again. This FIBA Americas tourney and the upcoming Olympic games are going to prove that no country is close to us in basketball when we actually care.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Can you people who have been saying the rest of the world has caught up to the USA for the past couple of years finally shut up? The only reason it seemed that the rest of the world 'caught up' with us is because we were so use to pounding everyone and the effort wasn't there. We also didn't have guys like Kobe and a couple 3 point shooters. We now have most of the elite guys, some outside shooters, some good coaching, and we actually are caring about winning this again. This FIBA Americas tourney and the upcoming Olympic games are going to prove that no country is close to us in basketball when we actually care.


Plus Venezuela and the US Virgin Islands are not that good.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Boomers are gunna kill you in Beijing!


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Can you people who have been saying the rest of the world has caught up to the USA for the past couple of years finally shut up? The only reason it seemed that the rest of the world 'caught up' with us is because we were so use to pounding everyone and the effort wasn't there. We also didn't have guys like Kobe and a couple 3 point shooters. We now have most of the elite guys, some outside shooters, some good coaching, and we actually are caring about winning this again. This FIBA Americas tourney and the upcoming Olympic games are going to prove that no country is close to us in basketball when we actually care.


Beating the chest already after the won of the mighty Virgin Islands. You guys haven't cared about basketball in what 10 years? I bet James and AI never really wanted to win.

Wait until the Olympics. You'll get some close games there over there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wait until we play teams with more talent like Spain and Argentina (a healthy one).

Thats much better than the freaking Virgin Islands.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Like I said earlier in this thread. Keep putting them up, and Team USA keep blowing them out.


----------

